# SKY Insurance ?



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

Anyone with SKY Insurance what's your thoughts and opinions on them??


----------



## MAD_MATT (Feb 28, 2003)

no one used them then??


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

they got a good reputation within the honda revolutions club

i had a quote yesterday, basically they can't insure me for a skyline coz' i just have 1 year ncb (my gf crashed my civic in december) but they offered me a good deal on my civic coupe (which will be 2nd car) & with 0 year ncb offered me a price equivalent of 1 year ncb
they replaced mods for mods unlike elephant or admiral which will replace to the standard only


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

I rang them when my insurance was due on the Gtir, they quoted me about £80 less than Adrian Flux's renewal, but I beat Sky by £100+ in the end. (Pace ward off the MLR site) Adrain Flux were happy to match it (£200 less than their renewal quote ffs!!!) but I was so annoyed with AF that I went else where, even though it cost me a few quid more.


----------

